# bowel hernia, cant stop stressing



## fran28

Hi I had a scan today and am 10w2d, but I dont think this is actually possible! Anyway it also showed a probable 'physiological herniation of the bowel seen on the anterior abdominal wall'. So now im completely stressed out and cant stop worrying (im a natural worrier and had been doing well until now). My consultant (who also does scanning) said she wasnt concerned as it normal physiological change in early pregnancy and im having another scan at 14 weeks to reassess. She said not to worry about it at all. However im also stressing that bowel problems are more common in Downs now. I am due to have the triple test at 16 weeks (week before christmas!) but im wondering about paying private for a neural translucency test. Im not sure if this is going to give me any more info but I dont think I can wait until xmas to find out. 

I guess I just need some more info on how accuarate what the consultant said is as I feel like she just telling me everything ok even when it might not be! There's not much point in telling me to try not to worry as already done that and I know if I had not had scan I would not know, but now I do! If I have a neural translucency test I know if any problem I may not feel reassured but I feel like I just have to know. Im also not sure if what is described is the same as a diaphragm hernia as it doesnt sound like it to me.


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,

Please don't worry about this.  The name physiological herniation basically means normal.  It happens as the gut grows really quickly between 6 and 10 weeks of pregnancy, and is just a normal way of how it forms.  The next scan will have a really high chance of it being gone completely.  If you think that having a nuchal transluency scan will help to reassure you then I would say go for it, these tests though, including the triple test will only give you a chance of having problems, they won't be able to say definitely either way.  It doesnt sound at the moment as though your pregnancy is developing any differently to anyone else, so please try to relax a little and enjoy this bit of your pregnancy,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## fran28

thanks your reply did reassure me, and I chilled out for a couple of days, however im wondering if you can tell me how accurate the scans are for dating, as I worked out that it means the baby would have been conceived two days after the first day of my last period which is not possible? I have kept a note of my cycles for the last six months as thet were only about 23 days apart so im pretty sure. I definately did not have sex around then either, in fact I remember thinking is was a miracle I actually got pregnant that month anyway  I think my ticker is much nearer the mark.

I had a previous scan at six weeks which is line with my ticker. I guess im just wondering if my baby may have a bit longer to develop (i.e. close the bowel) than the dating scan suggests. My DD was quite big with a big head(!) if that makes any difference? Plus the sonographer said the baby was moving around a lot and it was difficult for her to get all the measurements she needed.

I decided against the private scan as it only going to lead to the same thing, an invasive test if shown as high risk. Im just praying all is ok by the 14 week scan, just wish it were sooner!


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,

scan measurements aren't exact, and as your baby was moving so much, it will have been difficult to measure anyway.  The hospital will stick to the scan dates, but your baby was developing normally within the dates from the scan, so that's why they weren't overly concerned. 
The scan will come round soon, but I know it's horrible waiting,

let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## fran28

thanks ever so much for the reply, would quite like to be a hedgehog and hibernate for a few weeks! x


----------

